# wood chip burners



## superwoman (9 Oct 2006)

Just trying to sort plans for new house.Does anyone know if i need a room in house for burner.How much does it cost.Any recommended suppliers.

thanks 
superwoman


----------



## tosullivan (9 Oct 2006)

superwoman said:


> Just trying to sort plans for new house.Does anyone know if i need a room in house for burner.How much does it cost.Any recommended suppliers.
> 
> thanks
> superwoman


My friend has just taken over the franchise for Kildare for Kedco wood pellet burners. If you are interested in getting some information PM me for his details. Even if you are not in Kildare, he can put you in touch with your local rep.

AFAIK, they are normally stored in a purpose built shed. He gave me a ball park figure of about 8-9k with a €4200 grant available.  That price includes the shed/burner & installation.


----------



## Marion (9 Oct 2006)

Hi TOSullivan

Why not post the name here so that all AAM readers can benefit from shared information?

Marion


----------



## tosullivan (10 Oct 2006)

Marion said:


> Hi TOSullivan
> 
> Why not post the name here so that all AAM readers can benefit from shared information?
> 
> Marion


Marion, his name is John Reddy (Kilcock) and his number is 086 8119604. He can supply to Kildare County at the moment but is able to pass on details even if the customer is outside Kildare. Business email to follow shortly. Maybe a sticky thread with a list of contacts might be a good idea.

Tom

edited later:
email is john.reddy@kedco.ie


----------



## superwoman (10 Oct 2006)

cheers thanks for that.

What would you think of putting an area on the plans of the house?

really worried about attracting rats?
how big does the shed have to be?
I`m in the kilkenny area still at planning stage unfortunately.


----------



## tosullivan (10 Oct 2006)

rats are going to be a problem regardless of whether you have a shed built for a wood pellet burner or not.  I live in a housing estate and I had a rat under my shed which I just use for storage.

He mentioned that you can get purpose built sheds that will house the burner & hopper, so that might be the way to go.  You could always get a shed built like my neighbour did, which is about 10ft x 18ft, but it is also used for other storage.  I think he mentioned with hopper you would be looking at 3ft wide x 7ft long by 6-7ft high, but I could be wrong.

The size of shed you are talking about will not need planning permission, but best get it on the plans now as then you will have a greater area for exempt PP in the future if you wish to extend.


----------



## Dowee (10 Oct 2006)

Has anyone got any ballpark figures for the running costs of these boilers ie. fuel and service. How does it compare to the cost of oil for instance?


----------



## Danmo (10 Oct 2006)

superwoman said:


> cheers thanks for that.
> 
> What would you think of putting an area on the plans of the house?
> 
> ...


 
Why? Do they eat the pellets??


----------



## FifiB (10 Oct 2006)

Have finally made a decision after long deliberation to install a BAXI multiheat 15kw Pellet boiler in our renovated home.....wondering if anyone out there has come accross this model or installed it...... 
Regards, 

FifiB


----------



## tosullivan (10 Oct 2006)

Dowee said:


> Has anyone got any ballpark figures for the running costs of these boilers ie. fuel and service. How does it compare to the cost of oil for instance?


annual service same as an oil burner and figures quoting at least 30% savings on running costs


----------



## riddles (12 Oct 2006)

I'm getting the impression that at the moment wood chip/pellet stoves are not yet practical in Ireland and defintely not economical.  Is that a fair assessment.

Thanks


----------



## pennypincher (12 Oct 2006)

I'm thinking the same I had a look at the SEI website and Gas and wood pellet burners cost the same per Kw generated...having said that the gas prices were from July.



riddles said:


> I'm getting the impression that at the moment wood chip/pellet stoves are not yet practical in Ireland and defintely not economical.  Is that a fair assessment.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ninsaga (12 Oct 2006)

Look at this wood pellet blog spot to give you an idea of one persons experience


----------



## extopia (12 Oct 2006)

Wow - fantastic blog, what a resource!


----------



## ninsaga (12 Oct 2006)

Yes it sorta shakes my confidence level in the whole wood pellet thing. The market is being flooded with wood pellet boilers right now & the pellet prices are being kept at about €165 a ton or so. As soon as the uptake on boilers grows, what is to stop the pellet suppliers (only one or two in the country at the moment) from then hiking up the prices. The boilers will be costly pieces of kit to rip out for the then latest & greatest heating method.

...my 2c


----------



## MichaelAnTon (12 Oct 2006)

tosullivan said:


> Marion, his name is John Reddy (Kilcock) and his number is 086 8119604. He can supply to Kildare County at the moment but is able to pass on details even if the customer is outside Kildare. Business email to follow shortly. Maybe a sticky thread with a list of contacts might be a good idea.
> 
> Tom
> 
> ...



I have been looking up information on wood pellet boilers and the Kedco boiler you mention seems to be an OPOP Comfort boiler in disguise? The following blog site has a post about it: http://wood-pellet-ireland.blogspot.com/ They both look identical to me, except for colour and logo.


----------



## extopia (12 Oct 2006)

ninsaga said:


> what is to stop the pellet suppliers (only one or two in the country at the moment) from then hiking up the prices.



Competition?

Surely more pellet suppliers will come on stream as the market grows.

The real scandal at the moment (according to the blog) is how the SEI grant has pushed up prices, and is profiting the suppliers and installers more than the consumers.

Now where have we seen that before?


----------



## aislingw (13 Oct 2006)

FifiB - we are also thinking of the Baxi - again, after much humming and hawing... we started looking at pellet boilers about 3 years ago!!! Basically we are loathe to pay 10 grand for a fancy shmancy Austrian one, much and all as they do look great. Baxi is a good name in boilers in general, and Heatmerchants is an established company, not some shower jumping on the bandwagon. Hopefully will work out!!


----------



## Mr Tayto (13 Oct 2006)

When you are relying on suppliers you are at there mercy when it comes to fuel prices

other renewable fuels are the answer


----------



## extopia (13 Oct 2006)

Mr Tayto said:


> other renewable fuels are the answer



Such as?


----------



## Mr Tayto (13 Oct 2006)

Wind power/photovolataic panels to run your heat pump may be a start


----------



## extopia (13 Oct 2006)

I find that the cost of wind turbines is not yet comptetitive - last time I checked it would have cost over €30k to install a domestic wind turbine with a decent output.

Solar - not sure if enough output for this kind of application. Do you have any details?


----------



## Mr Tayto (13 Oct 2006)

Have a quick look at this link

http://www.naturalwatt.com/Products/PicoSystem/tabid/66/Default.aspx


----------



## aislingkelly (13 Oct 2006)

Can anybody tell me if there is any wood pellet burner out there that will fit in a boiler house 1500mmx1460mm. Iv looked at a few different one's but they all seem to be 2 big for the size of our boiler.Can anybody help me with this??


----------



## Leo (13 Oct 2006)

Aisling, you'll also need somewhere dry to store the pellets. That boiler house certainly isn't going to be big enough. 
Leo


----------



## aislingkelly (16 Oct 2006)

Ok thx Leo we have changed the size of the boiler house to fit the burner and hopper now so we will fit it now


----------



## MichaelAnTon (16 Oct 2006)

Mr Tayto said:


> Have a quick look at this link
> 
> http://www.naturalwatt.com/Products/PicoSystem/tabid/66/Default.aspx



Just spotted an item about small 1 kilo watt wind generators being sold at B&Q on blog site: http://wood-pellet-ireland.blogspot.com/ at £1498 sterling including control unit and installation costs. Anyone have any firsthand knowledge of this sort of domestic generator??


----------



## F.D (16 Oct 2006)

I Have been looking at a "Gilles" wood chip/Pellet boiler it seems to be flexible when it comes to which fuel you want to burn as long as you go for the Wood chip system, this allows you to burn pellets, wood chips sawdust and so on, 
The price however is 20K plus even after the grant !
Is this price to high to justify the flexibility of the system??
Has anyone put in this particular make? i would like some feedback
Does anyone know of any body doing a similar boiler?


----------



## MichaelAnTon (20 Oct 2006)

Sheeeeet!!!   - - €20,000+ for a domestic boiler unit, that could never be justified in terms of savings to be made. It would have to last 30 years without service costs to pay for itself!!!

How can manufacturers justify such daft prices? There is no Oil boiler, gas boiler, or any other type of domestic heating device which attracts such crazy prices as wood chip and wood pellet heaters. If they were gold plated and carried a 50year guarantee they would,IMHO, not justify asking that sort of silly money.


----------



## ninsaga (21 Oct 2006)

MichaelAnTon said:


> Sheeeeet!!!   - - €20,000+ for a domestic boiler unit, that could never be justified in terms of savings to be made. It would have to last 30 years without service costs to pay for itself!!!
> 
> How can manufacturers justify such daft prices? There is no Oil boiler, gas boiler, or any other type of domestic heating device which attracts such crazy prices as wood chip and wood pellet heaters. If they were gold plated and carried a 50year guarantee they would,IMHO, not justify asking that sort of silly money.



Think thats bad.. then check out these guys... ...anywhere in the €20k to €30K bracket to get you started... thats a hell of a lot of oil!


----------



## Energies (9 Jun 2007)

Hi guys,

I would like to recommend this website: 
[broken link removed].
It's a community-driven website and, IMHO, a great idea. Anybody can add a company or a product and review it.

Regards


----------



## Optimistic (9 Jun 2007)

we looked at the Gillis boiler and while it is a great boiler the price definitely does not justify installing one. One pays for the pellets/wood chips and the running costs   that will buy a lot of oil. They are way to expensive for a private dwelling in my opinion.  
We installed a Wind hager and are happy with the choice so far. In my opinion it will pay for itself    
We also looked at the Baxi and you have to vacum it every fill.  A lot of labour and maintenance.  Optimistic


----------



## MichaelAnTon (14 Jun 2007)

Hi Optimistic - At the risk of appearing stupid - - what is a "Wind hager"?


----------



## bb12 (14 Jun 2007)

i have horses and this past winter as a result of the high demand for wood pellets, there was a massive shortage in trying to source wood shavings bedding for horses around the country. all my agri suppliers were going mad cos they couldn't source the shavings anywhere and the price of them went up quite significantly. 

i was thinking of installing one of these wood pellet burners in my new house up to that point but when i saw the lack of supply and the severe shortage it caused, i totally changed my mind and now wouldn't touch a wood pellet burner if you paid me!! they'll rope you in and then charge a fortune later down the line!


----------



## Optimistic (14 Jun 2007)

Windhager. Sorry I put a space in when it should be one word. An Austrian wood pellet boiler.  Hope all goes well for you. Optimistic


----------

